# Cleaning paint off boots



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I have some overspray on my boots - latex primer and paint. Boots are leather. I don't need them to be spotless or look like new, I just want to get the over spray off and then polish them black so they look somewhat clean. They'll still be work boots.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

You wear boots?..I've worn runners all of my life and I've never had foot problems but I digress...

I'd try Goof Off, acetone or lacquer thinner in that order. I have no idea how that'll react with the leather so don't sue me...lol


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

My local Red Wings offers free conditioning when you purchase a pair of their foot wear.

I think work boots look more professional than running, or hiking foot wear.

Tennis shoes were really popular back in the eighties. Lol!


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I prefer the boots cause of the sole padding - especially when on ladders - versus various kinds of tennis shoes. I used to wear old skate shoes but my feet would get sore. I don't often take breaks or sit down so I'm always on my feet.

CAPainter - thats pretty cool regarding Red Wings. My boots aren't Red Wings though.

Mr. Smith - thanks for the info. I figured acetone might work. Again, I don't need them to appear as new so I don't mind if the acetone effects them. I was hoping though that if I get most of the overspray off and that I could use some black shoe polish to kind of hide most of the imperfections that may arise in using a solvent to clean the boots.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

CApainter said:


> My local Red Wings offers free conditioning when you purchase a pair of their foot wear.
> 
> I think work boots look more professional than running, or hiking foot wear.
> 
> Tennis shoes were really popular back in the eighties. Lol!


People stopped calling them 'tennis shoes' in the 80's too...lol

The training shoes are very well supported and made these days...I prefer comfort to what "looks professional"...


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Goof Off or any latex remover and a scotch brite pad. Then some leather conditioner like Loxon.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry, never have tried to remove any paint from my work shoes/boots so no ideas to offer. But the Goof Off sounds like it might work.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Flat black spray paint 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Denatured alcohol, rubbing alcohol, goof off, chomp. But leather will soak all that up.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I have been working as a painter but I'm starting a new job - dock maintenance - and I want the boots to be a little cleaner. Again, they don't need to be perfect as they're for work but cleaner would be better.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

If it's not too heavy then hot water and soap. Otherwise use solvent sparingly as suggested. Either way leather conditioner will be essential or they'll dry out and be prone to cracking.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Regardless of what you use to get off most of the paint, a redo with actual leather dye (not polish) should get them looking pretty good. Then follow that up with a conditioner.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

400 grit sandpaper, dye leather as needed, polish.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

Jmayspaint had the best and easiest idea. Take your laces out or get new laces and paint your boots black. Good luck on your new job.


----------



## fipple (Oct 12, 2016)

beedoola said:


> I have been working as a painter but I'm starting a new job - dock maintenance - and I want the boots to be a little cleaner. Again, they don't need to be perfect as they're for work but cleaner would be better.


"Get a life" it works wonders and is free at some locations.:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fipple said:


> "Get a life" it works wonders and is free at some locations.:thumbup::thumbsup:


 
pretty harsh


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

fipple said:


> "Get a life" it works wonders and is free at some locations.:thumbup::thumbsup:


We are not gonna go there, or anything in that tone in this thread. Fair warning.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Mr Smith said:


> People stopped calling them 'tennis shoes' in the 80's too...lol
> 
> The training shoes are very well supported and made these days...I prefer comfort to what "looks professional"...


Touché. But.......*Damn bomb shelter generator*


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Mr Smith said:


> People stopped calling them 'tennis shoes' in the 80's too...lol
> 
> The training shoes are very well supported and made these days...I prefer comfort to what "looks professional"...


Touché. But I was being ironical. And today's running shoes are designed with too much ventilating material to be practical painting work wear in my opinion. On the other hand, a pair of Converse high tops, with rubber toe, weren't that bad.


----------



## fipple (Oct 12, 2016)

Wolfgang said:


> We are not gonna go there, or anything in that tone in this thread. Fair warning.


Theres a product called that name....its a jest ,play on words so the cleaning ability allows one to get on with ones life....You really need to chill a bit.....its been sold in the netherlands for years....


----------

